# New User - Apple TV?



## serial_port_me05 (Nov 15, 2005)

Had TiVo since ‘01. I actually love it. I mostly have firesticks but thought I’d give the stream a shot.

It’s ok so far … I really just want to use the apps and Kodi. Figure out the circle brings up the apps. So far so good 

Anyway. Apple TV app in the store shows up under features, but “your device isn’t compatible with this version” so I can’t install.

Any shot of getting this installed ?

I want to like this thing… but no reason to use it if I don’t have at least what my firestick has.
Thoughts ?


----------



## robinhoodc (Jul 15, 2021)

I actually have the Apple TV app installed on my TiVo Stream 4K from quite some time ago. But if I go to the Google Play store now to look for the app I see the same message as you. I don’t know why it was pulled or if it will come back. Here’s the Apple support article on which devices are supported for the Apple TV app: Apple TV app - Devices.

For what it’s worth I have multiple streaming devices so in case one app or feature is not available on one I can switch to the other. Obviously not as convenient but it’s not hard to switch when I need to. I do like the remote on the TiVo Stream 4K and the easy expandability with the separate USB C port.


----------



## serial_port_me05 (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks. Hope it comes back. TiVo 4k page on TiVo website shows Apple TV. I like firesticks - but wanted to give TiVo a try. I can’t bounce between streamers - hope it’s downloadable in the next 28 days or so before I return.

Just noticed not in the android store anymore …


----------



## Gone2MauiNow (Jul 16, 2017)

There might be better ways to do this, but this is what I did.

1. Installed the App "Wireless File Manager" on TivoStream
2. Downloaded "AptoideTV" to my PC
3. Used Wireless File Manager to access my PC
4. Installed AptoideTV onTivoStream.
4. Used AptoideTV to download the 5.1 version of AppleTV
5. Everything is working now.


----------



## serial_port_me05 (Nov 15, 2005)

Gone2MauiNow said:


> There might be better ways to do this, but this is what I did.
> 
> 1. Installed the App "Wireless File Manager" on TivoStream
> 2. Downloaded "AptoideTV" to my PC
> ...


Holy crap. That worked! So thankful. I really appreciate it. TiVo should pay you - you saved a return.

FYI, for the next person, I has to disconnect my VPN to connect my computer to the wireless file manager. 

Thanks so much!! Anything else cool on Aptoide to get ? 

Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## serial_port_me05 (Nov 15, 2005)

Lol. I changed the subject to remove MEH. I really like it as a pure streaming device for apps. I disable the TiVo stream portion so the middle TiVo doesn’t do anything which kept messing me up.

For the price and a firestick substitute I love it. Remote is great.

Wish I could easily assign left circle button to act as the middle TiVo button. Seems like a lot of work to do that. **another edit - button mapper worked perfectly!! 


I am keeping it.


----------



## Rmaur34 (3 mo ago)

I can't find the Apple TV plus app either and I tried your solution but my PC won't download the AptoideTV. I can't use the wifi version as I don't have an android phone. Any other way to get Apple Plus on the stream?


----------

